# And the Ms bodybuilder winner is...



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

California Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger congratulates Iris Kyle after she won the Miss International body building competition during the Arnold Sports Festival Friday, March 6, 2009, in Columbus, Ohio.
(AP Photo/Jay LaPrete)


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)




----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

That's the scariest thing on HauntForum!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Yup Im right there with the Rev


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I apologize if I'm getting a bit graphic here, but being toned up is one thing...but even *I* wouldn't want to have s*x with someone THAT toned up.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

At least she doesn't have bleached-out straw hair like a lot of those lady body builders have.

Not a visually appealing build for a woman to have, or a man, either, IMO, but hey - it's just another type of competition.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I apologize if I'm getting a bit graphic here, but being toned up is one thing...but even *I* wouldn't want to have s*x with someone THAT toned up.


Of course with someone so big, you might not have a choice there sickie. LOL


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Well, I AM a male, DT. I'd have to have a splint to keep it up in that case. LOL


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow that Chick looks just like Rick James on steroids. 

BTW: Can't get over how much the Govenator is starting to look like CP3O


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Well, I AM a male, DT. I'd have to have a splint to keep it up in that case. LOL


Well just make sure it isn't a wood splint. I think she would snap that like a twig and you along with it.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Don Givens said:


> Wow that Chick looks just like Rick James on steroids.
> 
> BTW: Can't get over how much the Govenator is starting to look like CP3O


I didn't know they had Botox a long, long time ago...


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Don Givens said:


> Wow that Chick looks just like Rick James on steroids.
> 
> BTW: Can't get over how much the Govenator is starting to look like CP3O


I see what you mean...


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow. I'm thinking of changing my theme this year. A front yard full of women like that would scare any 6 year old back up the street!!! (Then I could keep all the candy this year!!!)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Don Givens said:


> Can't get over how much the Govenator is starting to look like C3PO


He's looking a lot like Wayne Newton, too.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I've seen pictures of female body builder who look much worse, of course you notice it's not a closeup shot. 

Since I'm sure she could easily kick my ass, and just in case she reads the Haunt Forum, I think she's quite attractive.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Spooky1 said:


> Since I'm sure she could easily kick my ass, and just in case she reads the Haunt Forum, I think she's quite attractive.


Hmmm, maybe I should start lifting heavier weights:googly:


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

No dont do it we love you Roxy


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

(blushing) why, how sweet of you, slightly!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I just don't get it... I like my ladies a little softer than this one. She would make a great additiion to any haunt


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm a little confused by this thread. :confusedkin:

Who's the fella in the bikini?


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

beelce said:


> I just don't get it... I like my ladies a little softer than this one.


Me too!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Omg


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks like a Terrance and Phillip face, jd


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

now thats a little to soft -


----------

